# newbie, first tuneup question



## jnprman (Jun 11, 2012)

i picked up my first road bike, a supersix 5, last month and been riding it between 50-60 miles per week. the lbs told me that i will be able to tell when the bike needs its first tuneup, right around 200 miles. well i've hit over 200miles but i can't tell or feel any difference when i rode it the first time. what am i supposed to watch out for?


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Usually some shifting issues will develop as the cables and housing begin to wear in. Shifting should become a little hesitant and noisy and is most notable whey you shift into easier gears (bigger cogs) in the rear and the larger chainring up front. If you haven't noticed any problems with your shifting then hold off on the tune-up until you really need it.


----------



## burttrans (May 29, 2012)

I am new owner of a used Specialized Tricross 2009 Comp I expect it will need a tune up soon. What all should be done in a tune up? How much should it cost?


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Take it in when the shifting doesn't go as well. If that never happens, then great.


----------



## mrb09 (May 17, 2012)

I just turned 200 miles on my Specialized Secteur. For me, my rear derailer started skipping gears and my front derailer was rubbing on my chain. I just tensioned up the cables a bit and all was well. I'm still taking it in for a servcie next week, it was part of the sale.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

It's ok to take it in & have them take a look at it. If it ain't broke-don't fix it.


----------



## DoorKicker (Jun 9, 2012)

how much adjusting can be done with the little knob back on the rear derailer?


----------



## mrb09 (May 17, 2012)

DoorKicker said:


> how much adjusting can be done with the little knob back on the rear derailer?


For a new bike, the cables stretch in the first few hundred miles. So the most basic adjustment is to tension the cable a bit more with the barrel adjuster, that makes up for the cable stretch. Like other folks have said, if it isn't broke, don't fix it, but if you are having issues that's the most basic adjustment.

The park tools site (parktools.com) has a pretty detailed set of instructions.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

burttrans said:


> I am new owner of a used Specialized Tricross 2009 Comp I expect it will need a tune up soon. What all should be done in a tune up? How much should it cost?


Cost of tune up varies depending on where you live but a basic tune up should run about $60 to $80 dollars.

Most basic tune includes:

Adjusting and lubing the drivetrain.
Adjusting and lubing the brakes system
Bearing adjustments (if needed)
Tighting of bolts
Minor truning of the wheels
Inspecting the brake pads and wheels for wear.
Inspecting the frame and machanical parts for cracks and othe defects.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

dgeesaman said:


> Take it in when the shifting doesn't go as well. If that never happens, then great.


Or take in right before you free tune up period expires. Might as well have a pro give your bike the once over before you have to start paying for the service (or learning how to do it yourself).


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

Since the first tune up is usually free if you bought at a LBS, you should get that done.
Get used to feeling how your bike should feel when running well so that you can tell when something is not right.
Also, worth saying if this is your first bike - check the tire pressure every time you ride.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mrb09 said:


> For a new bike, the cables stretch in the first few hundred miles. So the most basic adjustment is to tension the cable a bit more with the barrel adjuster, that makes up for the cable stretch. Like other folks have said, if it isn't broke, don't fix it, but if you are having issues that's the most basic adjustment.
> 
> The park tools site (parktools.com) has a pretty detailed set of instructions.


no, cables don't 'stretch'. this is NOT what happens when your shifting needs adjusting. housing compresses. ferrules get fully seated on housing. this should be taken care of when they are installed and the initial adjustment is done. every pro team mechanic manages to do this every time a new bike is built or when cables/housing are replaced. if this didn't happen, racers would be running each other over going back to team cars for adjustments in the middle of a stage. most mechanics either don't know how or don't care to take the time to do this, so the need for 'break-in' adjustments has become the norm.


----------

